# My lesson Journal =D



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww sounds like you had fun  Tuck sounds like a real sweety, shame about his past  and I know what you mean about the electric fence thing, I had my hand on one once without realising and it took about 10 seconds to shock me... random, I have a real fear of them now though.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

So, I had my second lesson tonight and it....was....awsome!! I rode star this time, the 11 yr old chestnut gelding that Sharon(my instructor) competes in competitive trail on. He is a really responsive horse and totally sweet! We worked on getting the head level again and by the end of the lesson he was holding it there. We also did rein changes(i think that is what they are called...) at the walk and trot. I felt like my legs kept coming forward while posting though. He kept slowing down and then speeding up so it was hard to keep my balance, but it was good for me. Man that hour goes by really fast!! Sorry, I'm problably all over the place here....I'm really tired though so I'm going to sleep.
tcg


----------

